
Show HN: Reminde.rs – Recurring Email and SMS Reminders - azdev
https://reminde.rs
======
RepressedEmu
This is an interesting service and I love your website design! I'd be
interested to know how many paying customers you have? I don't know many
people who need 50+ reminders.

